# Stone chip and Bumper Scuff - Golf R - London



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All
I need a recommended specialist for 2 items. Stone chip and under bumper.
If anyone can advise please

Thank you


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

can anyone help or advise on this or will i need to go back to a VW repair shop ?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

https://www.chipsaway.co.uk/franchise/franchise-request-forms/free-information-pack/?gclid=CIX3x_LYusgCFQvhGwodZkUNnQ.SJ.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The bumper looks like a good area for a smart repair. The bonnet looks more serious.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Bonnet? 

I'd be tempted to do a little Sr on the scuff. 

Not sure about the other bit, depends where the damage is on the panel.


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Bonnet?
> 
> I'd be tempted to do a little Sr on the scuff.
> 
> Not sure about the other bit, depends where the damage is on the panel.


Bonnet stone chip is on the edge near driver side windscreen. Should this also be a smart repair ?

I have been quoted around £260 from an independent smart repairer based in London for both pieces. My only concern is metallic paint lapiz blue, does the smart repairer mix his own paint and what will his finishing skills be compared to the original


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

namster said:


> Bonnet stone chip is on the edge near driver side windscreen. Should this also be a smart repair ?
> 
> I have been quoted around £260 from an independent smart repairer based in London for both pieces.* My only concern is metallic paint lapiz blue, does the smart repairer mix his own paint and what will his finishing skills be compared to the original*


*Q* _Does a Smart Repairer mix their own paint?_ 
*A* Most usually yes - the same as a bodyshop does. If either of them don't, then it's a bloke up the road that's never seen the car  
*Q* _And what will a Smart repairers finishing skills be like?_
*A* Any finishing skills are only as good as the skills of the guy who is finishing it - bodyshop or Smart!

However ..... Smart Repairs do have a limit - and personally I think to expect and unnoticeable 'spot' repair on bonnet (a panel that is basically a perfectly flat level surface with maybe no swage lines to work to - depending on exactly where the damage is?) is maybe expecting a lot. 
In short - it can be done ....... but there are few that can actually do it!

Also keep in mind that large flat level surfaces shouldn't really be done outside because the chances of no dirt or dust falling on them are pretty slim.

That said a bodyshop will probably want to do the whole bonnet and blow into the wings, and maybe the A pillars, and maybe the doors and maybe the top of the front grill/bumper assembly ..... a big job and big bucks.

The lower bumper scuff should be an easy fix for Smart - but it you go the bodyshop route for the bonnet then I should think they could also do the bumper for the same price as getting it Smart repaired.


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you, I have got some various prices today, I have gone to VW Inchcape around London who have a dedicated bodyshop or repairer. The prices i have got vary

Chelmsford

lower bumper £110.00 plus vat
bonnet paint £393.00 plus vat

Loughton

Lower BUMPER.259.16 plus vat
BONNET.204.72 plus vat

I am still unsure about smart mobile repairers as this is a lease car and i don't want to have issues when handing it back at the end but the cost between both is quite a big different..



squiggs said:


> *Q* _Does a Smart Repairer mix their own paint?_
> *A* Most usually yes - the same as a bodyshop does. If either of them don't, then it's a bloke up the road that's never seen the car
> *Q* _And what will a Smart repairers finishing skills be like?_
> *A* Any finishing skills are only as good as the skills of the guy who is finishing it - bodyshop or Smart!
> ...


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Being given another estimate today 

Cost Summary

Total Labour £636.00

Total Paint/Material £410.08

Total Parts £31.46

Total Additional Costs £132.00

Total Deduction -£30.24

Repair Cost Exc VAT: £1,209.54

Overall Discount (2.5%): -£30.24

After Deduction - Grand Total Exc VAT: £1,179.30

20 % VAT: £235.86

Grand Total Inc VAT: £1,415.16

This is from VW approved repairer called Hamilton and Palmer Coachworks


This is getting more difficult each day


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That's bonkers!!


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

namster said:


> I am still unsure about smart mobile repairers as this is a lease car and i don't want to have issues when handing it back at the end but the cost between both is quite a big different..


I wouldn't worry about that. We use a smart repairer on all our lease vehicles before they go back and there has never been a single issue. A little bit of research to make sure the repairer is decent is certainly worthwhile but the quality of work should be undetectable.


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

gds said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. We use a smart repairer on all our lease vehicles before they go back and there has never been a single issue. A little bit of research to make sure the repairer is decent is certainly worthwhile but the quality of work should be undetectable.


That is the issue finding reference for a smart repairer as it is wide open area. If you want to pm me any details

Thank you


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Did you try Kraftwork in Chelmsford, I recently had some work done on my car:

£239 + VAT full remove and dismantle rear bumper, repair previous shoddy repair and repaint
£499 + VAT paint entire off side of car
£130 + VAT repaint osf bumper corner


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

namster said:


> That is the issue finding reference for a smart repairer as it is wide open area. If you want to pm me any details
> 
> Thank you


Unfortunately I am up near Leeds and it isn't a nationwide company that we use.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to meet you and trusting us to carty out repairs to your golf. Hope we have met the expectations you wanted.:thumb:


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Good to meet you and trusting us to carty out repairs to your golf. Hope we have met the expectations you wanted.:thumb:


Great Job Andy, good to meet you and Jay. Very professional and well priced service :thumb:

For those interested this is the after from the Bonnet and under bumper. The bonnet is much less noticeable now after the touch in and you really would need to know where the stone chip is to find it. I understand this is the best option without a full respray and will meet my lease requirements. As for the Under bumper it is completely gone - Great job Andy.

Andy will probably be able to describe more about the stone-chip process before and after...


----------



## Richie.W (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm after a similar job on my 2015 Golf R. Could you please pass on contact details.


----------



## hedski (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm after the same for an even smaller job on an A3 wheel arch and rear bumper and need help in the London area. Thanks.


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

Richie.W said:


> I'm after a similar job on my 2015 Golf R. Could you please pass on contact details.


Pm sent :thumb:


----------



## namster (Jul 10, 2013)

hedski said:


> I'm after the same for an even smaller job on an A3 wheel arch and rear bumper and need help in the London area. Thanks.


Pm sent :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That £1,500 or so quote is laughable. Small wonder cars are getting written off for nothing.


----------



## Alex_K (Oct 8, 2015)

£1,415.16.. crazy world.


----------

